# 5 week old and temp??



## natasja32

Hey girls...

Hope you are all well. Just a quick question. What should a babies temp be if normal...my little man is 5 weeks old and seems to be very hot. He looks flushed and hot to touch. Ive taken his temp and it varies from 37.1-37.4.Ive got him in his vest at the moment. He seems fine in himself. Still alert and he has drank alot today,more than usual. Im just worried as im not sure if he has a temp or not...Please any advice would be apreceated.:hugs:


----------



## blahblahblah

37 is normal, so it's just a fraction up. You're doing the right thing to keep the clothes minimal - just keep an eye on him for now. At that age, I was told to seek advice if the temp reached 38, or if there were any other symptoms.


----------



## OmarsMum

What thermometer u'r using? The best for new borns is the rectal one as it has the least fraction of error. Ear has the largest.


----------



## jadesh101

I was always told if it reaches 38 the seek medical attention, Never used a rectal thermometer... too scared to lol, I use the under the armpit one also a forehead one.. :)


----------



## Las78

I would say that is quite normal however would keep checking it and if it starts to creep nearer 38 I would get Lo checked out hun x


----------



## smokey

If doing it under thier arm it should read about 36-37, add 0.5 to this for a core temperature (so if temp was 37.2 under the arm then core temp would be 37.7).
In the mouth and rectal give core temperatures but arnt that pleasant and can be a bit tricky if your not used to doing it this way.
38 can still be normal on occasion but for peace of mind you can phone nhs direct to check with them, anything above 38 and you should phone them.
If hes ok in himself then I shouldnt worry too much at the moment but just keep doing as you are and checking it every now and then.

When my LO was 5 weeks he was very ill and had a fever of 39-40 and it was realy clear he wasnt well, grumpy, sleeping most of the time, if he wasnt sleeping he was screaming, wouldnt eat.
So if your LO is alert and normal seeming then it shold be fine :)


----------



## Cattia

Babies under 3 months should be seen if their temp goes above 38. This happened to us when Abigail was 12 weeks and they told us to take her to hospital. Scary but she was fine and it's always better to be safe than sorry. As Smokey said though, with us it was very obvious, Abigail was very flushed, vomiting, and listless, she was not well in herself at all. Hope LO is OK :hugs:


----------



## Celesse

What's your own temperature under your arm? My thermometer reads my normal as around 36.0 - 36.5.


----------



## smokey

Celesse said:


> What's your own temperature under your arm? My thermometer reads my normal as around 36.0 - 36.5.

Believe it or not babies and adults temps dont differ much at all, about 0.3 difference.
I run slightly hotter then adverage mine is normaly 37.3-37.7 so I think LO gets it from me as his is normaly 36.4-37, I think its always a good idea to have an idea what your babies adverage temp is so that you can judge it for yourself what is out of the ordinary for your LO.


----------



## Mynx

smokey said:


> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> What's your own temperature under your arm? My thermometer reads my normal as around 36.0 - 36.5.
> 
> Believe it or not babies and adults temps dont differ much at all, about 0.3 difference.
> I run slightly hotter then adverage mine is normaly 37.3-37.7 so I think LO gets it from me as his is normaly 36.4-37,* I think its always a good idea to have an idea what your babies adverage temp is so that you can judge it for yourself what is out of the ordinary for your LO*.Click to expand...

I completly agree with this :thumbup: Evie's can range from 36.3 up to 37.0, so if it creeps above 37.0 (depending on the weather too!) I'll often take off a layer of clothing and keep an eye on her, just in case. We use an ear thermometer and it's pretty good. When taking her temp, I usually do both ears to make sure it's as accurate is I can get it. 

I was told that rectal thermometers are best not used unless you've been shown how to use them properly and I for one really dont want to stick anything up Evie's bum, without being completely sure that I'm doing it right (yeah I know, stick it up her bum, simple.. I'd be worried I'm sticking it in too far or it's hurting!) I'll leave that to doctors and nurses lol!


----------



## smokey

Mynx said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> What's your own temperature under your arm? My thermometer reads my normal as around 36.0 - 36.5.
> 
> Believe it or not babies and adults temps dont differ much at all, about 0.3 difference.
> I run slightly hotter then adverage mine is normaly 37.3-37.7 so I think LO gets it from me as his is normaly 36.4-37,* I think its always a good idea to have an idea what your babies adverage temp is so that you can judge it for yourself what is out of the ordinary for your LO*.Click to expand...
> 
> I completly agree with this :thumbup: Evie's can range from 36.3 up to 37.0, so if it creeps above 37.0 (depending on the weather too!) I'll often take off a layer of clothing and keep an eye on her, just in case. We use an ear thermometer and it's pretty good. When taking her temp, I usually do both ears to make sure it's as accurate is I can get it.
> 
> I was told that rectal thermometers are best not used unless you've been shown how to use them properly and I for one really dont want to stick anything up Evie's bum, without being completely sure that I'm doing it right (yeah I know, stick it up her bum, simple.. I'd be worried I'm sticking it in too far or it's hurting!) I'll leave that to doctors and nurses lol!Click to expand...

Even alot of dr's, nurses, MW and HV wont do it this way anymore either


----------



## Mynx

smokey said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> What's your own temperature under your arm? My thermometer reads my normal as around 36.0 - 36.5.
> 
> Believe it or not babies and adults temps dont differ much at all, about 0.3 difference.
> I run slightly hotter then adverage mine is normaly 37.3-37.7 so I think LO gets it from me as his is normaly 36.4-37,* I think its always a good idea to have an idea what your babies adverage temp is so that you can judge it for yourself what is out of the ordinary for your LO*.Click to expand...
> 
> I completly agree with this :thumbup: Evie's can range from 36.3 up to 37.0, so if it creeps above 37.0 (depending on the weather too!) I'll often take off a layer of clothing and keep an eye on her, just in case. We use an ear thermometer and it's pretty good. When taking her temp, I usually do both ears to make sure it's as accurate is I can get it.
> 
> I was told that rectal thermometers are best not used unless you've been shown how to use them properly and I for one really dont want to stick anything up Evie's bum, without being completely sure that I'm doing it right (yeah I know, stick it up her bum, simple.. I'd be worried I'm sticking it in too far or it's hurting!) I'll leave that to doctors and nurses lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Even alot of dr's, nurses, MW and HV wont do it this way anymore eitherClick to expand...

Actually, you have a point there. When Evie was a few weeks old, we took her to the hospital as she was really poorly and they used an underarm thermometer and an ear one.. no rectal ones in sight.


----------



## jadesh101

Mynx said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> What's your own temperature under your arm? My thermometer reads my normal as around 36.0 - 36.5.
> 
> Believe it or not babies and adults temps dont differ much at all, about 0.3 difference.
> I run slightly hotter then adverage mine is normaly 37.3-37.7 so I think LO gets it from me as his is normaly 36.4-37,* I think its always a good idea to have an idea what your babies adverage temp is so that you can judge it for yourself what is out of the ordinary for your LO*.Click to expand...
> 
> I completly agree with this :thumbup: Evie's can range from 36.3 up to 37.0, so if it creeps above 37.0 (depending on the weather too!) I'll often take off a layer of clothing and keep an eye on her, just in case. We use an ear thermometer and it's pretty good. When taking her temp, I usually do both ears to make sure it's as accurate is I can get it.
> 
> I was told that rectal thermometers are best not used unless you've been shown how to use them properly and I for one really dont want to stick anything up Evie's bum, without being completely sure that I'm doing it right (yeah I know, stick it up her bum, simple.. I'd be worried I'm sticking it in too far or it's hurting!) I'll leave that to doctors and nurses lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Even alot of dr's, nurses, MW and HV wont do it this way anymore eitherClick to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have a point there. When Evie was a few weeks old, we took her to the hospital as she was really poorly and they used an underarm thermometer and an ear one.. no rectal ones in sight.Click to expand...

Yeah I would rather not stick anything near my babies bum but a baby wipe when she poos.. :wacko: that sort of thing really creeps me out :dohh:


----------



## Amos2009

Oh Nat!! I just saw that you have had your baby. I am so happy for you :) Sorry to hijack the thread, just wanted to tell you congrats!! Little one is beautiful!!


----------

